# Allergies



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone here has had an allergy test or allergy shots. I plan on getting that done so I can maybe get a horse. I have really bad asthma and allergies and I really want a horse. So let me know if your shots worked and what you thought about them. 
Also, have any of you ever been around the Bashkir Curly horse, which is hypoallergenic? 
Thanks


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

I haven't gone thru that myself but my brother did. His asthma was so bad he slept in an oxygen tent. But after the tests and then getting the shots once a week for 6 yrs he is just fine. He's very athletic and active and today you never would know he ever had problems with asthma.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for responding!
I got allergy tested. They have a scale from 1-4, 4 the worst. 
Horses were a 4.  Ragweed and guinea pigs were too. Cats were a 3, dogs a 2. 
Now I have to get shots.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

My cousin is also severely allergic to horses. She's getting allergy shots soon, I'll tell you how it goes. :wink: I personally like the Bashkir Curly. I've only been around one though and I'm not allergic. I hope it works out for you though cause horses are GREAT! :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had to take my daughter to be tested a year ago and she was not allergic to any animals at all, BUT she is allergic to all the hay that we feed and EVERY melon there is, tomatoes, avocado's. So now she has to carry a EPI pin with her at all times. She also registered a 4++++, on those foods.

If you do the shots you will be very happy with the results.


----------

